# Let's Race: APR Motorsport 2011 Season MK6 GTI



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Motorsport just added a brand new 4 Door MK6 GTI 2.0 TSI to the Motorsport Line up to be driven by Ian Baas and Ryan Ellis in the Grand Am Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. 

It hits the track this friday in Daytona. 
http://www.grand-am.com/schedule/event.cfm?series=k&eid=2351 

It'll be on TV on 2/19, 2:00 PM ET on SPEED & SPEED HD. 

Follow us on facebook and I'll give live updates about the race every chance I get. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/APR-LLC/75900685355


----------



## T3Fox (Apr 3, 2009)

i will be watching opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*RESULTS ARE IN!* 

Ryan Ellis set a new track record at Daytona and finished Pole in Qualifying!!! 

GO APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR takes home the victory!


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> APR takes home the victory!


 Amazing. Great job guys!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

WOW!


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

congrats!

the race is going to be shown next week on speed, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes sir!


----------



## jimbmwm3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations on Daytona victory,I wish I knew how to post them I have great pictures from victory lane. Trying to come up with the $ to get back to Florida for winterjam and Homestead race long way from CT. Good Luck with the rest of the season. Can't wait till you guys bring some fun up to Ct in May,be at Lime Rock for sure.:thumbup:


----------

